
The Challenge of Proximity Apps for Covid-19 Contact Tracing - wallflower
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/04/challenge-proximity-apps-covid-19-contact-tracing
======
computerphysics
The mere fact of getting an alert of a possible positive contact would lead to
stigmatization. Under a de-escalation scenario with social distancing
measures, it is not difficult to find out who was the source of contagion, no
matter the privacy protection scheme of the app. This is a faulty design of
any contact tracing app.

The goal of a contact tracing app is to incentive self-quarantine of new
contagions. But the possible outcome taking into account social effects is
stigmatization. The error of this approach could be letting positives being
out of confinement spreading alert events and virus at will.

An immunology passport app is the resource needed to avoid this situation,
guarantying social environments are free of potential sources of contagion.

Massive testing and immunity passport is the tool to find out and isolate
infected people while avoiding stigmatization and privacy violations. Turning
neighbors into prosecutors is not a good idea.

